# novak timing ring



## marlborochippy (Dec 8, 2002)

I just noticed on a newly purchased ss17.5 motor that the timing ring was yellow is that How there goin. I knew the ss13.5 was orange and the ss10.5 was blue what are the other colors. I looked on the Novak site and only shows those two and the rest still black. IF thats the way its going is there anything we can do to our old ones if tracks start mandating color codes to tell motors apart. Also on towers site they list the 17.5 as a black ring.


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

Our local hobbyshop has the New 17.5 motors in. But I dont think tracks will change. It will cost way to much for everyone to switch to a yellow Timing ring. The black timing rings work just as well..


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

The colored rings are not mandatory. We were shipping SS17.5 Pro motors before the new ROAR stock rules were approved. All the 17.5s that we have shipped are ROAR legal, but some do not have the yellow ring.


----------



## 98Ron (Jun 14, 2004)

I heard that the yelow ring would give you 2 more laps.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

I heard 3


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

Teh yellow is pretty powerful.....


----------



## marlborochippy (Dec 8, 2002)

Thanks novak are all the motors getting there own color eventualy?


----------



## fredracer (Nov 21, 2001)

wahoo 


2 to 3 more laps

If it's said on HobbyTalk it must be true


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

marlborochippy said:


> Thanks novak are all the motors getting there own color eventualy?


Just the stock/spec SS Pro motor winds:

10.5 blue
13.5 orange
17.5 yellow
21.5 black


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

Dang it my 17.5 has a black timing ring I,m 2-3 laps off before I leave the house


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

Fl Flash said:


> Dang it my 17.5 has a black timing ring I,m 2-3 laps off before I leave the house


i got the same problem..what do i do?????


----------



## dadandsonrcnuts (Apr 5, 2006)

paint the ring yellow and get the 2 to 3 laps back


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

dadandsonrcnuts said:


> paint the ring yellow and get the 2 to 3 laps back



SWEEEEEEEEEEET :thumbsup:


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

It only works if the ring is yellow through and through. Mine is yellow and Chippy's is black. :jest:HA! HA!:jest:


----------



## marlborochippy (Dec 8, 2002)

Hey at least if you beat my bob i can blame it on my black ring not the ring i put on your door


----------



## Robertw321 (Apr 26, 2002)

marlborochippy said:


> not the ring i put on your door


You'll have to catch me. I'll just have to be careful as I go by you, go by you and go by you.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Robertw321 said:


> It only works if the ring is yellow through and through. Mine is yellow and Chippy's is black. :jest:HA! HA!:jest:


How do you know it only works if its yellow through and through?


----------



## popsss (Nov 15, 2006)

our hobby store got in 4 -17.5 at same time in july 2 were black and 2 were yellow


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

popsss said:


> our hobby store got in 4 -17.5 at same time in july 2 were black and 2 were yellow


The distributor, servicing the LHS, probably had some of the earlier 17.5s in inventory when we started shipping the ones with the yellow ring. The motors are identical.


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

popsss said:


> our hobby store got in 4 -17.5 at same time in july 2 were black and 2 were yellow


I'd buy the yellow ones and make the others eat my dust! :dude: The Dude prevails.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

4 laps down last week....I put in the new yellow ring 17.5 and won by a lap...So you gain 5 laps w/the yellow ring.....ssssshhhhh...dont tell anyone else.....


----------

